# Muffler Delete



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

I was curious to know if anyone has deleted their mufflers completly? Is so how loud is it? Will you lose or gain power? When I had my resonators removed it was suggested by Midas to do this. I am open to suggestions...

Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

What year GTO?


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

2006...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I was going to do a muffler delete a couple months ago, but instead I got the resonator delete. I heard it was going to be really loud, but the risk was it may sound like a dump truck. I've heard some that sound good with no mufflers, and pretty loud... but there are some out there that sound like crap. I went with a pair a nice mufflers instead of the risk.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

They are pretty loud, even with the resonator left in. I used to build these on the side for guys over at LS1GTO. I never had a set on mine if that tells you anything. Sound is such a subjective thing, though. You may want to unbolt your mufflers and see if you like the sound. Don't pay attention to heavy drone, as no mufflers dumping the exhaust right under the car will make quite a booming sound, adding deletes will direct it out the back.


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

Will you lose or gain power?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Neither really. Most of the time you don't gain or lose. Some guys said they felt they lost low end torque, but I don't see how.


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

B-ville Goat said:


> Some guys said they felt they lost low end torque, but I don't see how.


How? A loss of backpressure....that's how. A lot of people claim this is a myth, but it isn't. I have heard MANY complaints by people running without mufflers, and they all say the same thing. I even experienced it myself on my 2000 Silverado, when I had them "true dual" it before the converters. I noticed it as soon as I drove off. It did seem to pull better on top end though, as would the GTOs.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

B-ville Goat said:


> They are pretty loud, even with the resonator left in. I used to build these on the side for guys over at LS1GTO. I never had a set on mine if that tells you anything. Sound is such a subjective thing, though. You may want to unbolt your mufflers and see if you like the sound. Don't pay attention to heavy drone, as no mufflers dumping the exhaust right under the car will make quite a booming sound, adding deletes will direct it out the back.


I was thinking about deleting them today as well. What Im scared of is drone while cruising. How bad is drone with muffler deletes?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

2006GTOLS2 said:


> How? A loss of backpressure....that's how. A lot of people claim this is a myth, but it isn't. I have heard MANY complaints by people running without mufflers, and they all say the same thing. I even experienced it myself on my 2000 Silverado, when I had them "true dual" it before the converters. I noticed it as soon as I drove off. It did seem to pull better on top end though, as would the GTOs.


What I mean is, that these cars with the mufflers at the rear as they are, it shouldn't make a difference. You still would have the cats and possibly the resonator upstream to hold "backpressure". You noticed it on your truck because you changed the whole setup before the converters.


----------



## Canadian '05 (Feb 9, 2009)

bigmac said:


> I was curious to know if anyone has deleted their mufflers completly? Is so how loud is it? Will you lose or gain power? When I had my resonators removed it was suggested by Midas to do this. I am open to suggestions...
> 
> Thanks


The 05 I just bought has no mufflers---still has the cats and resonator though. It is loud at WOT and when it starts up----a bit of a drone at highway speed--but i like to hear my car anyway!!


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

Canadian '05 said:


> The 05 I just bought has no mufflers---still has the cats and resonator though. It is loud at WOT and when it starts up----a bit of a drone at highway speed--but i like to hear my car anyway!!


I know! i did the "washer mod" the first week i got mine. i love it, considering instead of washers i use 2 bolts in between the muffler gasket...i took out the bolts for the inspection, and i couldnt tell what gear i was in on the highway without lookin at the tach...i hate that....id like to hear what gear im in...as for drone, yes there is...but you dont notice unless your trying to have a convo with someone in the passenger seat....noone usually rides with me so i dont see it as a problem.

thinkin bout gettin a H or X pipe to replace the resonator, just gotta find a guy that doesnt charge out the a$$ for a 20 min job...


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Pulled the mufflers only on my Muatang GT and lost low end power/torque. No doubt in my mind!


----------



## turtlespeed (Mar 2, 2009)

I run a 2004 GTO and unbolted the exhaust right after the resonators. YES!!! The car is WAY louder!!! Very cool sound if you like the racecar sound. I did notice a big drop in torque but found I can spin my tires easier with TC on. I was reading on another sight to let the ECU remap itself. I've left my battery disconnected for a couple days and will hook it back up this weekend. They say to drive the car real easy for about 10 miles so the ECU can reset itself to the new readings its getting. The guy did that and said it worked and he got his torque back up. bare in mine this is on a RX8. We'll see if it'll work on the goats computer.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

All a less restrictive exhaust does is shift the power band up. There's no loss of tq, its just not at the R's you're used to. Most aftermarket systems have straight-through mufflers that won't give you any more back pressure than a stock system minus mufflers. Also keep in mind that the stock resonator is straight through with perforated internal pipes, then packed with fiberglass, so it doesn't equalize the sides like an X or H pipe does.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Mufllerless sounds like crap. I have seen a few. Its just loud and poop sounding. Its a slight step up form the SLP Loudmouths though.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Does anybody know off the top of there head what the offset from side to side is for the stock mufflers?


----------

